# New Rules For Applying In Coloado



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, we should of seen it coming but it took the men at the capital of Colorado to do it. You will now need to purchase a license in Colorado to apply for a hunt but I am not quite sure if you are applying for just preference points.

http://cpw.state.co.us/aboutus/Pages/News-Release-Details.aspx?NewsID=6754


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

You have to buy a license in UT to apply for points, so it doesn't surprise me...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> You have to buy a license in UT to apply for points, so it doesn't surprise me...


At least Colorado has good bucks all over the State. Not like Utah having a few good bucks on a few good units.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

This is the same with Montana, Nevada, and Arizona! Good to see this, I hated the SKYROCKETED application numbers last year!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that I noticed on the press release is that it says that in order to apply you will need a 2019-2020 license to apply for the hunts. 

The problem is that this year 2018 you could not purchase a hunting license until late March or early April for the 2018-2019 season, so unless they change the way that they do things you will have to wait until the draw is almost closed before you can put in for the draw.

I know minor details....


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> Well, we should of seen it coming but it took the men at the capital of Colorado to do it. You will now need to purchase a license in Colorado to apply for a hunt but I am not quite sure if you are applying for just preference points.
> 
> http://cpw.state.co.us/aboutus/Pages/News-Release-Details.aspx?NewsID=6754


> Preference point fees $100 for nonresidents for moose, goat, sheep.

Well, my 1 point is going to stay 1 point.

> Also, bear tags reduced to $100 for NR.

Very tempting Colorado. Very tempting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> > Preference point fees $100 for nonresidents for moose, goat, sheep.
> 
> Well, my 1 point is going to stay 1 point.
> 
> ...


Yep, they raised everyone's hope at hunting sheep, goats, and moose and then dashed them to pieces. But there will be some that will still pay that to hopefully someday hunt one of them.

I think that the bear tags were reduced just for the reason that there are so many of them. And with no spring hunt along with not being able to bait or use dogs their population has exploded. I actually saw more bears this year on the muzzle loader than I did buck deer, and I didn't have a bear tag.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> Yep, they raised everyone's hope at hunting sheep, goats, and moose and then dashed them to pieces. But there will be some that will still pay that to hopefully someday hunt one of them.
> 
> I think that the bear tags were reduced just for the reason that there are so many of them. And with no spring hunt along with not being able to bait or use dogs their population has exploded. I actually saw more bears this year on the muzzle loader than I did buck deer, and I didn't have a bear tag.


When I lived in steamboat they were everywhere and I didn't think it could be any worse than seeing one every morning in town, but apparently it has.

I may have to investigate the seasons and areas to try and give Colorado a bit of my money for an opportunity at a color phase bear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They have a fall draw hunt in Colorado during September. Other than that you need another big game tag in your pocket such as deer or elk to purchase a OTC tag during the big game seasons.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> They have a fall draw hunt in Colorado during September. Other than that you need another big game tag in your pocket such as deer or elk to purchase a OTC tag during the big game seasons.


Yeah, I have a few points for deer or elk that I may burn for a first season if there is an area that looks like a good bear that I could draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> At least Colorado has good bucks all over the State. Not like Utah having a few good bucks on a few good units.


There's always that one guy...

There a big deer shot on every unit in the state during every hunt available for that area. They are all good units if you spend the time and figure out the areas they live in.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> > Preference point fees $100 for nonresidents for moose, goat, sheep.
> 
> Well, my 1 point is going to stay 1 point.
> 
> ...


... -O,-

Should have seen that one coming. My one goat point and one moose point will probably stay that way.

I have 3 sheep points. I'm tempted to apply for a ewe tag and get out of the system ASAP rather than pay those point fees year after year. Anyone with specific knowledge on the units where ewe tags are offered is welcome to send a PM my way.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> One thing that I noticed on the press release is that it says that in order to apply you will need a 2019-2020 license to apply for the hunts.
> 
> The problem is that this year 2018 you could not purchase a hunting license until late March or early April for the 2018-2019 season, so unless they change the way that they do things you will have to wait until the draw is almost closed before you can put in for the draw.
> 
> I know minor details....


No different than NM that has a split year season start and end. You "buy" the hunting license to apply, and then if you draw and don't select the option for a refund, you pay for your hunting license then.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

well one way to look at this. I'll be out of the Arizona deer pool in 2019 and out of the Colorado deer pool in 2020. I'll stay in the Wyoming and NM game, and love the DAV license in Idaho.


----------

